# How Do I Make Hash??



## shhimhiding.... (Nov 21, 2006)

AllMeatNoPotato has in formed ive got males not gonna tossem but.any buddy know any hash recipies??


----------



## ViRedd (Nov 21, 2006)

I wouldn't use males for hash making. Not enough tricomes, so it would be a big waste of energy in my honest opinion. 

Vi


----------



## shhimhiding.... (Nov 22, 2006)

vi you may be right....besides they may be males but they r mad crystally...just read your butter recipie...i work in resturant....hmmm....eyes gon make sum butta!!!


----------



## ViRedd (Nov 22, 2006)

Wait a sec ... if they are all full of crystals, are you sure they're males?

How about doing this: Take some leaves that look like they have crystals on them. Put them in a small envelope and stick it in the microwave. Turn on high for 20 seconds. Turn the envelope over and do another 20 seconds. Keep doing that until the leaves are dry. Now, crumble them up, put them into your pipe and take some hits. If you get a nice buzz ... proceed with the cookie baking. *lol*

Vi


----------



## shhimhiding.... (Nov 23, 2006)

vi...micro'ed som leafas like you said and im lit...its been quite a few months since i burned...but still im lit....yeah!


----------



## Sublime757 (Nov 25, 2006)

time for butter or cookies


----------



## FlshN2gear (Dec 1, 2006)

By hash do you mean hash resin made from seeds and stems or shake? If you do that is a fairly simple process of soaking a THC concentrated part of the plant in isopropyl Alchohol (they say 99% works best but I've made some pretty kick ass hash with 91%).

After soaking and shaking ur alcohol and bud, take a coffee filter and poke holes in it with a pin only a few centimeters apart from one another. Take ur filter and fasten it around the end of your container, I like to use one of those jars with the break-apart lids so at this point i can replace the metal lid plate with the filter. Now drain the alchohol through the filter (it should be dark green and thicker now) into another container. Repeat this process of soaking and draining until the alcohol no longer becomes green.

The seeds and stems or whatever bud used are now trash. I imagine if you let the bud really, really dry it might be smokeable but the effects would be minimal as the majority of the THC is now extracted into the alcohol. This is why the alcohol now needs to be evaporated out of the mixture. To do this rinse your jar of any solid waste left from your bud. Now pour the alcohol-resin mixture back into the jar, leaving the lid off. Fill a pot a little less than half full with water and set the hash jar in the water (pour out water until it sits flat in the pot if it floats). Place all of this on medium-hot heat or until the water bubble slightly as well as the alcohol.

*Since 91% alcohol is extremely flamable you will need to be very careful here not to spill any on the burner. The water in the pot will keep the alcohol from heating to quickly and igniting. The water will also create a drip buffer for any alcohol that might escape the jar, even so I urge extreme cation when cooking this*

Depending on how much liquid you have will determine the cooking time. I fill the jar 3 or so inches from the top and boil it for 3-5 hours. After all of the alcohol is evaporated and the mixture is completely dry you will be left with dark green (practically black) resin. The stickiness of the product seems to vary perhaps with the amout of fresh bud used but you should be able to scrape the hash with a spoon to be smoked. The final product should be dry enough to smoke directly out of any pipe and potent enough to make you forget your holding a pipe after two hits. This is great to smoke as a supplement to shwag, it increases your high quite pleasantly. I hope this helped someone. Enjoy!


----------



## ViRedd (Dec 1, 2006)

To make great hash from your trash, try Bubble Bags. I have a set, guyz and can vouch for them. This method makes kick-azz hash.

How to make Bubble Hash & Dry Screened Hash

Vi


----------



## Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana (Dec 8, 2006)

Bubble hash bags 4 sure! Or take a shit load of buds like I do. The resin is collected by carefully rubbing the buds between both hands. Later the collected resin is pressed to homogenous Hash-sticks.


----------



## Dr. Jake Destructo (Dec 8, 2006)

How obnoxious does it smell when you're boiling 90+% alcohol on a stove?


----------



## FlshN2gear (Dec 10, 2006)

Very obnoxious. Turn a fan on, sit in the next room, check on it periodically.


----------



## Dr. Jake Destructo (Dec 10, 2006)

How much mid grade marijuana will make a decent amount of hash?

Would selling hash net you more than selling straight up bud?


----------



## videoman40 (Jan 3, 2007)

Heres a simple way to make hash, enjoy the video, its short and to the point.


----------



## Dankdude (Jan 4, 2007)

*Fuck Bubble Bags, too expensive ....

Go Here =====> FILTERBAG.com your industrial filter bag source*


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jan 4, 2007)

Why waste all that green for such a little bit of hash, hash here in england is 40 for an ounce which is about 60 dollars, white widow for an ounce is 130. I have no doubt the widow hash will get you bolloxed but the amount of weed he used to do it.


----------



## Terry_Tokabolla (Jan 17, 2007)

Please doing warm alcohol on the stove!

I just throw my keif in a blender... get it buzzed up a little. In a jar put a good handful of shake in it with an equal part isoprophyl 99%. Shake the fuc8 out of it for a minute then strain through a coffee filter into a pyrex dish.

Let the alcohol evaporate for a few days.. (the more the better).

Now scrape that residue out and it'll knock you on your ass! (well... don't know about doing it with males... but the females make some killer iso-hash)

Its more like oil tasting than hash... it's very sticky and messy. works good spread on papers or bottle toked.

I have yet to learn to make that yummy hash I usta get back in highschool. Haven't even seen any good stuff in many years. That video looks pretty close! (but... not like them QP's I used to get! how do they make that! ... it was like a nice cigarrette pack size chunk - not that puny piece)


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jan 17, 2007)

Terry_Tokabolla said:


> Haven't even seen any good stuff in many years. That video looks pretty close! (but... not like them QP's I used to get! how do they make that! ... it was like a nice cigarrette pack size chunk - not that puny piece)


If you didn't notice he made that hash using only his clippings/shake or wheatever.. If you used good poduct or more clippings/shake you would end up with more hash!


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Jan 17, 2007)

Terry_Tokabolla said:


> Please doing warm alcohol on the stove!
> 
> I just throw my keif in a blender... get it buzzed up a little. In a jar put a good handful of shake in it with an equal part isoprophyl 99%. Shake the fuc8 out of it for a minute then strain through a coffee filter into a pyrex dish.
> 
> ...


That kinda sounds like oil to me..


----------



## #1stonergirl (Jan 17, 2007)

MajoR_TokE said:


> That kinda sounds like oil to me..


Ya, I agree it does sound like oil to me too, and God knows I have made plenty of it. Happy Cooking & Growing


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 17, 2007)

vote 2, very nice hand rolled! i do the bubble, the dry screen but this is my new favorite, Honey oil made easy.


----------



## Terry_Tokabolla (Jan 17, 2007)

#1stonergirl said:


> Ya, I agree it does sound like oil to me too, and God knows I have made plenty of it. Happy Cooking & Growing


but.... you can handle it... (with your hands)... unlike oil contained in a vial. Its sorta in between. Still good use of scraps.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jan 17, 2007)

Im lookin at the 8-bag bubble bag kits. they got the 5 gal kits for 2x as much as the 1 gal. on pure value i wanna get the 5 gal, but im not sure if id really need it. Vi, what set do u got, n how much material do u use each time?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 17, 2007)

5 definately 5. the 1's get clogged with trichromes and take forever to drain. keeping the 5's clean it pretty much pours thru. i bought 8 bags and used them all then decided i wanted all the sizes mixed together in the end anyway. some trichromes taste really good but have little high, some have excellent high but no flavor. so now i use my #5 bag and my #1 bag. but definately go with at least 5 gallon. even for small batches.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 17, 2007)

the first 4 bags filter plant matter so i still don't know why there are 4. i just use the smallest one. but i am also using the bubbleator so i have VERY little plant matter to screen out.
Marijauana Cannabis Seeds, Bongs, Pipes - EveryoneDoesIT.com



the 5's also give you more room to turn inside out. got hash everywhere using the 1's.
hope this helps.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah, that definitely helps. i would have to guess the the first 4 bags decrease slowly in size to help with trichome waste. if u only use 1 filter to get rid of ur plants fiber, then some trichomes could get caught in the large mass of plant matter.


----------



## WildHoneyPie (Jan 18, 2007)

get yourself a grinder with a keef catcher or a fine screen and a hash press. Grind your buds or leaves until they are as fine as you can get them then gentle push the matter around on the screen until enough tricomes have collected under the screen for you to fill up about an inch of the hash press. (you can still smoke the ganj) Screw the hash press shut and press the hell out of it. You can even put the hash press in the oven for 10 minutes and then give it a few more turns to compress your product alittle more. 

It might not give you a huge quantity, but i made some from local outdoor and I might just say that its better than any Afghani, Dutch, or Polinesian hash Ive ever smoked.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jan 18, 2007)

Thats a fuckin trippy avatar, wild.


----------



## Kialhimself (Jan 22, 2007)

but hash isnt worth as much as bud over here in england! so it wouldnt really be worth making it plus when people do make it over here they always find someway to mix it with something.... which isnt good.... its usally the rubber in it that gets you off O_O


----------

